# New surge screen shot



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Screen shot. Plus a buck 75/100
Charlotte gets screwed.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

That's an insult. Why would you continue to drive unset that surge model? Any driver accepting that is part of the problem.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Is primetime also like this? Couldn't a revolt quickly create a paradigm shift that sends Uber drivers into Lyft's hands?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I hope this cancer does not spread .... Uber taking nearly 50% is bad enough, Stealing over 80% of the fare is seriously ****ed up. 

As merely a dispatching platform that does not own cars or do vehicle maintenance, Even 25% cut seem too much.


----------

